
Officer at center of pepper-spraying incident no longer works at UC Davis - mikegirouard
http://www.sacbee.com/2012/08/01/4679893/officer-at-center-of-pepper-spraying.html
======
XiaoPing
He should be barred for life from any police or security work. He's nothing
but a thug.

